# ABGA tattoo



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

This will be the first year we will be tattooing and I was a little confused on the herd ID numbers/letters. We have bought 2 bucklings, both born this year that tattoos start with Y. I thought this years letter was "A" though? :chin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This year for ABGA is "A" they may of messed up and forgot to change the letter year... :shocked: Recheck with the breeder....


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

"A" is the suggested letter for 2011. But that is Just a Suggestion not a Requirement. More importantly the tattoos MUST match the paperwork EXACTLY. If the registration paperwork says the number should start with a Y then the tattoo better start with a Y. Are the bucklings Fullbloods? Sometimes breeders, me included, have a different tattoo pattern for % and non-registered animals.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes they are fullbloods. The one is registered now. The other we just called on because he hadn't popped up online yet. The breeder had 2 goats with the same tattoo :roll: so now we have to add a number onto his.

I just wanted to be sure it actually was A for this year and I wasn't going to mess my own kids up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> "A" is the suggested letter for 2011. But that is Just a Suggestion not a Requirement. More importantly the tattoos MUST match the paperwork EXACTLY. If the registration paperwork says the number should start with a Y then the tattoo better start with a Y. Are the bucklings Fullbloods? Sometimes breeders, me included, have a different tattoo pattern for % and non-registered animals.


For 2011.. it is the letter "A" and it is.. the requirement for this fiscal year......but... sometimes breeders make mistakes and then it must be recorded the way the ear was mistakenly tattooed.... and you are correct in saying ...it must match the registration paperwork Exactly....... but ABGA states per year...what they want in "requirement" letters.. and it is not a suggestion... but they do allow for boo..boo's made....


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Would this boo-boo effect them in any way being shown?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No it will not... as long as it matches goat and paperwork... :wink:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I think if you check out Rule 215 everything will be clear...Recommended does not equal Required. Rule Book Link: http://www.abga.org/pdfs/ABGA%20Rules%2 ... 202010.pdf 
Always good to read the actual rules...that eliminates any Misinformation


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Recommended does not equal Required


 I believe it does have the same meaning.. and that is why, they have that rule...
when I "recommend" advice...to someone here on TGS.. it means to me....it is the correct thing to do......
We can't tell people that it isn't required...because it is....giving out info such as that... will steer people... the wrong way....


----------

